

Ask HN: How much should i sell a niche Ad network and where? - sammville

Hey guys i built an ad network (www.adclays.com) like buysellads in September. I have not been able to focus on it as i got into a degree course in pharmacy and have been distracted. It currently has about 50 publishers who tried it out for the beta. The site has not made any money for itself since i made it free for the beta period. I want to sell it completely or for equity. Please check it out and advice on how much i should sell it for and where. Thanks HN
======
bigohms
It looks like this is only to manage direct placement sales, does it do any
CPM/delivery stuff across the whole network?

~~~
sammville
Yes it is only for direct sales of ad zones.

------
cosmos
You can try selling it on Flippa. As for how much it depends on how much money
its making.

